# MS Vorwärts



## ceo101 (14. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich will am 1. Mai mit der *MS Vorwärts* von Timmendorf (Poel) raus zum Ostseeangeln. Kann mir da jemand von euch ein paar Meinungen posten (zu dem Schiff / Kapitän)?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## ceo101 (15. April 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

Kennt den Kutter hier niemand?

mfg

Fabian


----------



## Kabeljau70 (15. April 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

anscheinend nicht #h


----------



## DorschChris (15. April 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

Wir sind mal vor ca. 6 Jahren mitgefahren.
Der Kapitän war damals sehr engagiert und war permanent unter Strom, er hat auch echt nützliche Tipps gegeben und geholfen wo er helfen konnte.

Das Schiff selbst ist leider nicht so toll. Es bietet fast keinen Schutz vor Wind und Wetter. Toiletten waren damals nicht vorhanden...Kommentar vom Bootsmann "Piss einfach über die Reling".

Wenn du nur angeln möchtest und auf "Komfort" verzichten kannst, dann kannste da ruhig mitfahren.


----------



## Sterni01 (16. April 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

Das ist doch nicht etwa das alte Pionierschiff, welches in Rostock gelegen hat ?


----------



## sven_p (16. April 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

Moin, bin schon 2 mal mit der Vorwärts gefahren und kann nur sagen, toller Kutter#6

Toilette ist mittlerweile auch vorhanden, und wie schon gesagt, der Kaptein is echt bemüht und ständig aktiv.
Ist n kleines gemütliches Schiff.

Fangtechnisch wie jeder andere Kutter an der Ostsee, beim ersten mal hab ich jedoch auch eine  meiner Sternstunden dort erlebt. An dem Tag ist keiner unter 10 Dorschen vom Dampfer runter . 
bei der zweiten Tour wars eher bescheiden. 
Nimm auf jeden Fall Heringsvorfächer mit, falls mit Dorsch gar nix geht, weicht er auf Butt und Hering aus.

Wünsche dir Petri Heil und viel Spaß auf der Vorwärts!


----------



## sven_p (16. April 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht etwa das alte Pionierschiff, welches in Rostock gelegen hat ?




Der Käptn hat mir erzählt, dass der Dampfer mal vor Eckernförde abgesoffen ist. Nach der Bergung hat er den wohl gekauft und wieder herrichten lassen.


Aber keine Sorge ceo101, der Dampfer ist auf jeden Fall seetüchtig


----------



## ceo101 (16. April 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

jo danke für die antworten...mal sehen was dort denn so geht n Fisch?!

Wenn Ich so den Thread:*Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* Verfolge gibs dort überhaupt keine Meldungen wegen Hering. Ist die Saison schon in vollen gange oder erst am Anfang?


----------



## anbeisser (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

Hat Jemand Bilder von dem Kutter ?

Wie siehts mit Speisen und Getränke aus ?


MfG
Der Anbeisser


----------



## KlickerHH (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

Guckst du hier
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/ostseesep/S2300167.jpg


----------



## Maikey (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: MS Vorwärts*

Am besten du nimmst alles mit was du brauchst, da bist du immer gut beraten . Das eiskalte Bier u. die lauwarme Wurst bekommst du an jeden Imbiss ,nach der Fahrt nach hause  .


----------

